
Neuralink goes out of stealth mode - isegrim
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/16/technology/neuralink-elon-musk.html
======
vikramkr
I really wonder how they can test this before moving to the clinic. Brain
organoids maybe? I wonder how complex they'd need to be and what the
implications of that are. I dont know if this is in the realm of what mouse
trials can be truly useful in - I personally wouldn't feel confident trying
something like this in humans after just testing in mice.

~~~
dekhn
probably primates

